# What Size Will Fit Rims Fit My 97 Maxima



## alex12358 (May 31, 2004)

i have a 97 maxima and i was wondering what size rims with offset and all will fit. Im looking for like 17, 18, 19 inch wheels but i dont no which size will correctly fit. Also does anyone have any suggestions on which rims or where to buy them. Im trying not to spend too much money but want to get a nice size chrome rim with tires also. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

any of those sizes would fit correctly. i think the max you can go is either 20s or 22s. IMO it just looks plain ugly if you do that. offset should be anywhere from 38-45 i think im not sure. good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

I'd go with a 17x8 or 18x8 wheel. You'll want to run a +35-40 offset. Going with a 225-235 wide 40 series tire would look and ride reasonably well.

I think you could get a package for $1,000-1,500 easy, I THINK. I am not familiar to US pricing.

www.wheelmax.com seems to be a popular choice for inexpensive packages.


----------



## 98supratt (Jul 17, 2004)

if you put bigger than 18's you have to lower the car  it rides high stock, but with 18's it will look like a very nice truck with dope rims, but its just a sugestion. ive seen maximas with 20's that havent been lowered and they look really weird


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

yea...but just 'member...if ya got 16" wheels, the tire has about 3.5-4" of profile. I'd go as high as 18's; anything higher is performance-robbing. The trick is to make the all-around diameter the same as stock, or a little bit smaller.


----------



## nikos (Aug 3, 2004)

*australian lowered maxima 17"*



Maximeltman said:


> yea...but just 'member...if ya got 16" wheels, the tire has about 3.5-4" of profile. I'd go as high as 18's; anything higher is performance-robbing. The trick is to make the all-around diameter the same as stock, or a little bit smaller.


I have lowered my 1990 maxima, and 17"s look the best, see for yourself.
This also has custom made coilovers in it!

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/515618

cheers


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Maximeltman said:


> The trick is to make the all-around diameter the same as stock, or a little bit smaller.


That's what I ended up doing on my car...I dropped the circumference 1 inch. I also ended up with the exact same weight as stock rims/tires, which wasn't that light but at least I didn't go heavier.
:thumbup:

====

I also wanted to add that with ANY aftermarket rims you should get lowered. Maximas don't look right with stock rims...way too high.


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

if you put a lower profile tire on your wheels then please lower it...I have seen so many maxs that are not lowered with rims with a more narrow profile tire and they just dont look good. If you what the whole big wheel look you need to get a skinnier tire.


----------

